# Webdesign unter Linux



## The_Rock (12. Februar 2004)

Hallo!

Ich suche Prgramme für Webdesign oder besser homepageerstellung unter Linux!
nen FTP-Client hab ich schon! Jetzt fehlt mit nur noch ein Programm das vergleichbar mit Macromedia Dreamweaver oder Fronzpage ist! Könnt ihr mir helfen?

Oder wie kann ich Dreamweaver unter Linux laufen lassen! (Das währ noch besser!)

Danke schon mal!
Gruß
The_Rock


----------



## Sway (12. Februar 2004)

Also WYSIWYG Programme wie Dreamwaver gibts meines Wissens nach nicht unter Linux, bzw die es gibt taugen wohl nichts. 


Dreamwaver bekommst du auch nicht emuliert, selbst mit dem Crossoverplugin gehts "noch" nicht. Laut einer Heise News wollen die Leute vom Crossoverplugin bis ende `05 rund 95% aller Windowsprogramme auch unter Linux laufen lassen. 



Wenn du aber wenn du wirklich Webdesign machen willst, wäre ein editor wie Bluefish, Screem oder Quanta sicher noch das beste. Klar, du schreibst alles per hand, bzw klickst auf buttons und bekommst dann die Tags eingefügt... aber wenn du HTML kannst ist das n klacks. ne vorschaufunktion gibts ja auch sofort.


----------



## The_Rock (12. Februar 2004)

*Schade, aber danke!*

Hallo!

Danke! Ist zwar schade aber dann mach ich das eben üben Editor! 

Gruß
The_Rock


----------



## marcoX (12. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Sway _
> *Dreamwaver bekommst du auch nicht emuliert, selbst mit dem Crossoverplugin gehts "noch" nicht. Laut einer Heise News wollen die Leute vom Crossoverplugin bis ende `05 rund 95% aller Windowsprogramme auch unter Linux laufen lassen.
> *



Hi all,

allerdings gibts da noch eine Alternative!  

Wenn Windows neben Linux noch vorhanden ist und man Dreamweaver unter
Windows installiert, kann man unter Linux mit "wine" den Dreamweaver 
laufen lassen! Geht perfekt!  

So long ...

Marco


----------



## KTLiberty (17. August 2004)

@marcoX

kannst du das mal ein bischen genauer beschreiben?

Ich habe Dreamweaver, Flash und Fireworks unter Windows installiert.

Dann habe ich unter Fedora Core 2 Wine von winehq installiert.
Und wenn ich nun Dreamweaver.exe mit wine oeffnen moechte tut sich garnichts.

und in der Terminal kann ich es auch nicht oeffnen, da Windows ja in dem namen Program Files ein Leerzeichen hat:

```
[XX@localhost XX]$ wine /mnt/windows/Program Files/Macromedia/Dreamweaver MX 2004/Dreamweaver.exe wine: cannot find '/mnt/windows/Program' [xx@localhost xx]$
```

Viele Gruesse

KTL


----------



## JohannesR (17. August 2004)

```
$ wine /mnt/windows/Program\ Files/Macromedia/Dreamweaver\ MX\ 2004/Dreamweaver.exe
```

Das Leerzeichen mit einem Backslash escapen.


----------



## KTLiberty (17. August 2004)

hm... klappt leider nicht so ganz:



```
[XX@localhost XX]$ wine /mnt/windows/Program\ Files/Macromedia/Dreamweaver \ MX\ 2004/Dreamweaver.exe err:module:LdrInitializeThunk Main exe initialization for L"Z:\\mnt\\windows\\Pr ogram Files\\Macromedia\\Dreamweaver MX 2004\\Dreamweaver.exe" failed, status c0 000142
```


Viele Gruesse

KTL


----------



## Neurodeamon (17. August 2004)

HTML-Editor (WYSIWYG/Text):
NVU Version 0.4x
http://www.nvu.com

PHP-Editor: Scite/Scintilla  /  Zend Studio 

Grafikbearbeitung:
Gimp


----------



## DeathAngel (19. August 2004)

Hi,

warum gleich so tief in die Emulierung einsteigen ?
Einen Ausweg gibt es doch noch: NVU zu finden unter http://www.nvu.com

Gruß

DA


----------



## Neurodeamon (19. August 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von DeathAngel _
> *warum gleich so tief in die Emulierung einsteigen ?
> Einen Ausweg gibt es doch noch: NVU zu finden unter http://www.nvu.com
> *



Hihi  
Doppelt hält besser!


----------



## DeathAngel (19. August 2004)

ups .... hab´s übersehen heute N8 ... aber richtig doppelt hält besser


----------

